# My beloved boy (05/21/2020 - 09/19/2020) ❤️



## Venix (Sep 20, 2020)

My small boy passed away suddenly yesterday morning. He died in my arms at only 3 months old.

I wish he had more time to explore and enjoy the world. He never got to swim, go to a dog park, go to the beach and many more things.

We were supposed to grow old together, to travel together and share so many experiences, and it's so unfair you didn't get to do that.

I feel so empty without you, it's like the world stopped spinning since yesterday. Nothing feels real, I still look under my chair and expect to find you either sleeping or chewing on your toys.

Midas I miss you so much, I'm sure you're having lots of fun in doggy heaven I just wish we had more time together ❤


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear of his passing


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. It only takes a moment to fall deeply in love and I wish you had gotten lots more time with sweet Midas.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh my goodness. What a terrible shock. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

No words.


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

I’m am SO SO sorry . He is/ was beautiful ❤❤❤ Rest In Peace sweet boy . Sending you tons of hugs


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. Unexpected loss is a terrible shock. Please let his breeder know when you are able to talk. My heart goes out to you on the loss of your beloved puppy.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Venix said:


> My small boy passed away suddenly yesterday morning. He died in my arms at only 3 months old.
> 
> I wish he had more time to explore and enjoy the world. He never got to swim, go to a dog park, go to the beach and many more things.
> 
> ...


I’m so saddened for you. What a terrible shock, struggling to find the words. Love and prayers for Midas and yourself


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry. What a horrible thing to happen.
Jules


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Midas.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

This is so awful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss! It must be a huge shock for you....losing the little one! Please take care. Hugs to you!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

What a terrible thing to happen! These little souls are in our hearts and minds forever! In time you will be able to focus on what you had with him throughout his short life! They are special creatures who give us so much, we are blessed to have them, even if it is for such a short time.

God Bless! The healing takes time....but the memories are forever!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I can't imagine what it's like to lose such a young pup. Life is not fair.


----------



## Mashed_potato (Dec 28, 2019)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------

